# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Что за знак?

## Gnom

Подарили такой знак. Сказали что какойто африканской страны.

----------


## Sibiryak

На голубом фоне - похоже контур границ государства? Или нет? См. атлас.

____________________
Остаюсь с уважением

----------


## Сергеичь

Добрый день.
Есть у меня привычка на рынке порой пройти по развалам,и там иногда встречаются интересные находки.Чтоб не создавать новую тему,выкладываю здесь с просьбой,кто сможет определить,что за знаки попались мне.Всё изготовлено из "тяжёлого" жёлтого металла (не золото))).

----------


## Mirage

Первый - польский армейский спортивный знак WOSF - wojskowa odznaka sprawnoci fizycznej. Было 3 степени - это низшая, я так понимаю.

Со средним просто - Краснодарская средняя школа ВВС

----------


## Mirage

> Подарили такой знак. Сказали что какойто африканской страны.


подтверждения не нашел, но контуры на знаке - это границы Анголы.

----------


## Сергеичь

Спасибо,узнать бы ещё про третий.

----------


## Gnom

> подтверждения не нашел, но контуры на знаке - это границы Анголы.


Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Mirage

О! Нашел. Правда, русская вики...

----------


## Sibiryak

> Со средним просто - Краснодарская средняя школа ВВС


На цитируемом сайте вкралась досадная (и для сайта авиационной направленности, на мой взгляд - непростительная!) ошибочка!
Данный нагрудный знак выпущен к 30-летию выпуска 1952 года КИЕВСКОЙ СПЕЦШКОЛЫ ВВС! Знак был изготовлен в Прибалтике.
В последнее время на фалерорынке Москвы появилось много современных «реплик» (или новоделов – кому как угодно) данного знака по цене 150-250 руб. за штуку…

В дополнение. Очень кратко о спецшколах ВВС. По материалам «Военно-исторического журнала» № 1 2006.
Постановлением № 2276 СНК СССР от 6 ноября 1940 г. «Об организации специальных средних школ Военно-воздушных сил» были созданы 20 специальных средних школ ВВС (в составе восьмого, девятого и десятого классов, с количеством учащихся во всех трех классах не менее 500 человек в каждой школе) в следующих городах: Москве, Ленинграде, Воронеже, Горьком, Саратове, Сталинграде, Иванове, Курске, Свердловске, Ростове-на-Дону, Казани, Краснодаре, Киеве, Ворошиловграде, Харькове, Днепропетровске, Одессе, Минске, Тбилиси и Ереване.
За 15 лет своего существования спецшколы ВВС выпустили около 40 тысяч мальчишек, многие из которых в последствии стали Героями Советского Союза, около 50 выпускников — генералами, более 100 – получили почетные звания заслуженных летчиков-испытателей, штурманов-испытателей, военных летчиков, военных штурманов, пилотов…
Известный кукурузовод Хрущев в 1955 году одним росчерком пера ликвидировал спецшколы…

С уважением

----------


## Mirage

Спасибо! Просто это единственное подтверждение, которое удалось найти. 

А "просто"- потому что быстро нашлось :)

----------

